# How long to salvage meat?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There's a nice buck lying in my ditch. It showed up sometime Sunday or Monday before noon. I checked it yesterday (Tues) it wasn't frozen.

How long can a deer stay good in near freezing weather if it's not gutted?

I'm planning on moving it before my dogs find out it's there and will take some of the hide to tan for choppers to go over my woolen mittens. I've heard of some hunters not finding their deer for 12-18 hours and still eating the meat but this is longer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't eat it if I wasn't sure when and why it died.
I would feed it to the dogs.

A day or even two is usually fine for one that's been shot, even if it's not freezing.
You can easily tell by how it smells.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I wouldn't eat it if I wasn't sure when and why it died.
> I would feed it to the dogs.
> 
> A day or even two is usually fine for one that's been shot, even if it's not freezing.
> You can easily tell by how it smells.


I'm confident that the deer was hit by a vehicle. I can't smell anymore so scent is not an option for me. It's kind of a moot point because someone has already snatched it out of the ditch. I'll have to be quicker the next time.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I would take it and skin it. One can tell if it's still ok...I'm betting it's just fine to use.

be


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you need to move it any way , open the gut if it smells off , it's coyote bait stake it down at the edge of a field near the corner with a field row with thick brush around it , wait 2 days see what you have for tracks and where and then set snares on those trails

my wife has rules about what road kill can come home , and I have to be able to ID TOD within an hour and it has to be below freezing.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have shot them, find them next day. Had a smell, gut them, wash them out and let air get to them. Smell no more, cut them up and go.

I'm on our list to pick up Road Kill, some is good, some no so. Here you have to have permission to pick them up.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I have shot them, find them next day. Had a smell, gut them, wash them out and let air get to them. Smell no more, cut them up and go.
> 
> I'm on our list to pick up Road Kill, some is good, some no so. Here you have to have permission to pick them up.
> 
> big rockpile


Same here. We have to get a permit to pick them up. This one didn't show any sign of bloat. I know people who hang them in temps above freezing for several days before cutting them up but those deer are gutted.

Whoever picked it up had a use for it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we used to have to get a cop to come tag them to pick them up now we have a hotline , call in any time , if they are closed you leave a vm with your phone number name , where you picked it up from and they call you back to get any additional info and then give you a confirmation number you write down.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That's what we have here too.

I just did a quick search and for venison that has been gutted it can hang for up to 17 days if the temp stays between 33-40 degrees F. That makes me think that I've been way too cautious. I might just grabbed the hind quarters on the next one I see that isn't smashed up. I can cut those off in 2-3 minutes and be on my way. Maybe the backstraps too. That only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Lots of times road kill has ruptured digestive tract, mainly stomach in my experience. That can ruin meat pretty quickly. If you see some stomach bloat it is most likely intact, just don't nick it with a knife. If you don't see any bloat, it doesn't take long, then maybe you are better off going without.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

krackin said:


> Lots of times road kill has ruptured digestive tract, mainly stomach in my experience. That can ruin meat pretty quickly. If you see some stomach bloat it is most likely intact, just don't nick it with a knife. If you don't see any bloat, it doesn't take long, then maybe you are better off going without.


Have processed Gut Shot Deer the next day with no problem.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't understand how rot in the stomach can move into the meat of the legs or backstrap since the blood isn't being pumped anymore? I can see it if the stomach contents spill onto the surface of the meat but the legs are covered with skin.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

I'd cut the hams and loin off em and let the varmits have the rest


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

krackin said:


> Lots of times road kill has ruptured digestive tract, mainly stomach in my experience. That can ruin meat pretty quickly. If you see some stomach bloat it is most likely intact, just don't nick it with a knife. If you don't see any bloat, it doesn't take long, then maybe you are better off going without.


As long as you cut the portion of exposed meat that has been in contact with the stomach contents shouldn't the rest be okay? It's not going to penetrate the meat too deeply is it?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

The juices are strong acid so sometimes it works pretty quickly at fouling. Anything not touched should be ok. Don't bother with anything with green yellow juice on it. The longer it marinates the worse it will get.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I may get some yet this winter. It's -10 F this morning so it won't be today but it'll warm up closer to freezing temp 
sooner or later.


----------

